# Northeastern Snow Pics



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Unreal.

Regards, Mike

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/02/05/toronto-weather-snow-photos_n_4732139.html


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow that is about the first time I have seen something on national media what we have been dealing with in Alberta. We have dealt with this for 2 months before most of you other guys even started. We have had a record number of roof caving in this year. Just been a tuff winter.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hog didnt you know 99% of canada is Toronto and 1% is the rest of us lol.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

True and of that 1% .9% is ontario anf quebec.

Just like the rest of the world knows about toronto, montreal and vancouver. And all 3 cities are close by.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

hog987 said:


> True and of that 1% .9% is ontario anf quebec.
> Just like the rest of the world knows about toronto, montreal and vancouver. And all 3 cities are close by.


Is there any other cities in Canada? That's all that are ever mentioned here, I guess because of sports teams....Expos and Bluejays are really the ones I've heard my whole life but I hear about Vancouver during hockey season....never hear anything about other cities in Canada. The snow is unbelievable y'all are having, stay safe....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

This is going to sound like a stompin tom song. Bet you murricans dont know who he is lol. Victoria Kelowna Prince George Prince Rupert Calgary Edmonton Red Deer Lethbridge Medicine Hat Yellowknife Whitehorse Saskatoon Regina Llyodminster Brandon Winnipeg Thunder Bay Sault St Marie Sudbury Barrie London Windsor Sarnia Kitchener Guelph and a big old spot we call Toronto. Then you head out east theres Ottawa Montreal Quebec City Halifax Fredricton Moncton Charlottetown St Johns and so on. Just a quick geography trip across Canada.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been to Ear Falls,Ont.Caught a lot of fish,nothing big but ALOT of them.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> This is going to sound like a stompin tom song. Bet you murricans dont know who he is lol. Victoria Kelowna Prince George Prince Rupert Calgary Edmonton Red Deer Lethbridge Medicine Hat Yellowknife Whitehorse Saskatoon Regina Llyodminster Brandon Winnipeg Thunder Bay Sault St Marie Sudbury Barrie London Windsor Sarnia Kitchener Guelph and a big old spot we call Toronto. Then you head out east theres Ottawa Montreal Quebec City Halifax Fredricton Moncton Charlottetown St Johns and so on. Just a quick geography trip across Canada.


Those are the nice places.....You left out the not-so-nice like Fort Mac and Lab City.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Couldnt remember if they were cities or towns lol


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a lot of snow. Makes the 2" we got the other week seem so....... inadequate.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ont, You forgot Churchill!  What will the polar bears think? :huh: :lol:

Dave


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Didnt think you guys would know about Churchill lol. I talked to a southern guy one time he says I dont know how y'all live in igloos lmao. I just about died laughing.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I spend a lot of time on the King of Obsolete site! 

Dave


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

They were on ice road truckers last season


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I think that Joey just signed a contract for a movie about Cat Trains! That ought to be interesting!

On another note, my son works as a skidder operator for a logging outfit, in northern NH, that is negotiating with "Axe Men"! That ought to be real interesting!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I haven't seen that show on for a while. Guess im not paying attention lol.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

The King of Obsolete is fun to watch. He has a lot of fun with his Cats up in Manitoba. http://www.kingofobsolete.ca


----------

